# Nail Flaking, Chipping and Cracking



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I have noticed that Tyler's nails are "flaking". What I mean by this is that a thin layer of partial nail will come off. I have also noticed more chipping and small cracks. 

Its pretty clear his nails aren't healthy. But what can I do?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

What are you feeding? Often, poor nail quality is a sign of something lacking in their diet.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I am feeding TOTW. He has been on the Bison formula for a couple months now, and before that he ate the Pacific Stream. 

Is there something that I can supplement that might help? Or is there some kind of oil for nails?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Maybe add a flax oil capsule to his food. Has it been really dry (weather-wise) where you are? That can make nails flakier.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Not incredibly dry, no. 

He has some really long nails though... I know this is my fault and we are working on desensitizing but its a painfully slow process. Poor guy thinks grooming instruments are the devil's work. 

I am heading to the vet in a few minutes to get his blood drawn for a Thyroid recheck. I will ask the vet techs what they think. 

Thanks, spotted nikes!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Get your vet to clip his nails. It'll take them 2 minutes, and most won't charge if you ask to have it done, when you are getting something else done. Or at most they charge 7-10 dollars.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I know Sydney's nails sort of peeled on the bottom part after clippings when they were very long. Sometimes they would crack too. I discovered that my clippers were way too dull. She has very thick black nails so I had a to buy some more expensive clippers. But then when those dulled I switched to using a dremel and now they don't chip or peel or crack anymore and are the right length.

You could try fish oil as well. Sydney loves them so I just give them too her as a treat. She'll pierce the pill with her tooth, lick out the inside and eat the "shell" (much in the way a lot of dogs eat raw eggs). Now I get sad puppy eyes whenever I open a pill bottle.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

spotted nikes said:


> Get your vet to clip his nails. It'll take them 2 minutes, and most won't charge if you ask to have it done, when you are getting something else done. Or at most they charge 7-10 dollars.


When I say Tyler thinks anything to do with nails came straight for the underbelly of Satan, I am not exaggerating! Unfortunately. I have tried 4 different places to see if they would cut his nails, or at least help me, and none have been successful. Our vet has tried twice and this last time, they let me be in the room to see if it would help. Well... they got one clipped. Then they gave me a referral to the behaviorist. 

Since the day I got him he has been intensely protective of his paws. I have been doing a lot of petting/touching his paws when he is relaxed and we have finally gotten to the point that he will let me touch them without running away. However, if I have something in my hands (and god forbid it resembles a clipper) then he is gone and out of sight for a few hours. Breaks my heart. But we manage, especially when I have someone else that can help talk/calm him while I try to clip. He is much better at home (for obvious reasons) then at a strange facility, so I have decided to just go it alone. 




kafkabeetle said:


> I know Sydney's nails sort of peeled on the bottom part after clippings when they were very long. Sometimes they would crack too. I discovered that my clippers were way too dull. She has very thick black nails so I had a to buy some more expensive clippers. But then when those dulled I switched to using a dremel and now they don't chip or peel or crack anymore and are the right length.


I really think this is going to be the best way to go. I have a cheap imitation Dremel thing (Petty Paws or something like that) but it obviously does not have enough spin on it to do much of anything for my big Boys nails. However, I have gotten Tyler accustomed enough to it that he doesn't mind me using it and I can do it by myself. This has helped us keep his nails from completely overgrowing. I think I need to start saving to get one. How much did you spend on yours, kafkabeetle?


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

When I went to pick up some more dog food today I mentioned Tyler's nails to the lady and she said that its probably because of his hypothyroidism. He also has been shedding a lot more than usual, and she attributed that to it as well.

Any idea if this is true?


----------

